# depersonalization concentration & work



## alexmuzio23 (Sep 16, 2008)

ok so ive had dp for 6 months now and i probably going to have to except the fact that its going to be with me for a while. i willing to except that but the only problem that really bothers me is my concentration levels. i feel disabled to do anything because i cant focus long enough. driving is very difficult. how does one keep job like this ??? ive tried working before with this and got fired because the boss thought i was on drugs. like i said its not really the sensation itself that bothers me but the lack of awareness and concentration that is affecting me to accomplish anything ???


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Guralnik, Schmeidler, and Simeon (2000) found cognitive deficits in people with DPD. You might want to talk to a psychiatrist about therapy that might enhance your mental performance or stimulant drugs such as dextroamphetamine (Adderall/Dexedrine), methylphenidate (Ritalin), or modafinil (Provigil).

Feeling Unreal: Cognitive Processes in Depersonalization

Orna Guralnik, Psy.D., James Schmeidler, Ph.D., and Daphne Simeon, M.D.
OBJECTIVE: Depersonalization disorder is characterized by a detachment from one?s sense of self and one?s surroundings that leads to considerable distress and impairment yet an intact testing of reality. Depersonalized individuals often report difficulties in perception, concentration, and memory; however, data on their cognitive profiles are lacking. METHOD: Fifteen patients with depersonalization disorder were compared to 15 matched normal comparison subjects on a comprehensive neuropsychological test battery that assessed cognitive function. RESULTS: The subjects with depersonalization disorder showed a distinct cognitive profile. They performed significantly worse than the comparison subjects on certain measures of attention, short-term visual and verbal memory, and spatial reasoning within the context of comparable intellectual abilities. CONCLUSIONS: The authors propose that depersonalization involves alterations in the attentional and perceptual systems, specifically in the ability to effortfully control the focus of attention. These early encoding deficits are hypothesized to have a deleterious effect on the short-term memory system; they manifest as deficits in the ability to take in new information but not in the ability to conceptualize and manipulate previously encoded information.


----------



## jbar41 (Oct 31, 2008)

It sucks man, I know. Thankfully, I have a pretty non-taxing job that is very easy-going as far as hours go. I don't NEED to concentrate all day, every day. That said, I've had some difficulties being at work - afraid of a DP episode or a panic attack, or forgetting where I am. It's distressing, no doubt about it. Best advice I can give is to talk to somebody about it, and be open and honest with them. On top of that, are you doing something you enjoy doing? I'm sure it would be a lot easier for you to "get into" your work if you enjoyed it more.

I feel you on the driving - I drive about 45 minutes each way to work everyday, by myself, and when my brain starts moving at full speed, it can be a very anxious experience. Over time, it's gotten a little better (2 months)...and hopefully it continues to.

Good luck...it'll get better.


----------

